# Fuel consumption



## Ooi (Feb 29, 2004)

*Canadian X-Trail*

I can't find this info anywhere, does anybody know what the fuel consumption ratings will be like for the Canadian X-Trail? Will it be similiar to the Altima since (I think) they share the same engine?

Thx.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Go to NISSAN Australia or UK for much better research..... 

The X-Trail available here (at Mexico) reports 28.7 mpg with the QR25DE engine, the height here is terrible and rest around 23% of eficiency vs. sea level, I have no idea of test conditions, these data were taken from Nissan Mexico (If you can understand a little spanish take a look at nissan.com.mx):


*For X-Trail:*
Power ([email protected]) 180 @ 6,000 
Torque (lb-ft @ rpm) 181 @ 4,000 and 28.7 mpg

*For Altima * (just FWD available here, 'cause never snow)

Power neta ([email protected]) 175 @ 6,000 
Torque ([email protected]) 180 @ 4,000 and 25.9 mpg

_If you plan to get an X-trail, congratulations, this is a really great compact SUV_


----------



## Ooi (Feb 29, 2004)

Wow so the X-Trail will actually have better fuel economy than the Altima... even though it is bigger. Hmm 28.7mpg is about 8.2L/100km, that's better than the Mazda3!

Yes I hope to get an X-Trail if I can afford it, they haven't released pricing info here yet. My second option is actually the Toyota Prius hehe.

Thanks for the info =)


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Ooi said:


> Wow so the X-Trail will actually have better fuel economy than the Altima... even though it is bigger. Hmm 28.7mpg is about 8.2L/100km, that's better than the Mazda3!
> 
> Yes I hope to get an X-Trail if I can afford it, they haven't released pricing info here yet. My second option is actually the Toyota Prius hehe.
> 
> Thanks for the info =)


Wait for the X-Trail, it's a great light-SUV... I suppose it's lighter than the Altima, that's why it has better fuel economy.

Fuel Economy measure it's a mess:

MPG
km/ltr
lt/100kms

we at México use km/ltr, because of metrical measures I guess this is the best way (for us) to measure... if you know how much gas is in your tank, it's easy to know how many distance can you travel without problems, it's the same with MPG.

But lt/100kms can't explain clearly how many kms can you travel with your tank... Weird way to measure fuel economy hehehehheehehe


----------



## darkelf (Jul 24, 2003)

Are you sure you are only getting the QR25 models? Might you be lucky enough to get the GT X-Trail with the sr20vet's? Or is Japan the only country getting the best engine?


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

darkelf said:


> Are you sure you are only getting the QR25 models? Might you be lucky enough to get the GT X-Trail with the sr20vet's? Or is Japan the only country getting the best engine?



I've no idea for Canada Market, in Mexico because of the height is mandatory to have biggest engines, that engine is one of the most popular in Mexican Nissans (Sentra, Altima & X-Trail)

Some brands other than Nissan, have models with larger engines just available in Mexico.


----------



## Ooi (Feb 29, 2004)

These are the Canadian specs for X-Trail, we have 3 models: XE, SE, LE - all sharing the same engine.
http://www.nissan.ca/en/ms//futuremodels/xtrail/specifications.html


----------



## Fireball (Jun 14, 2004)

Ooi said:


> I can't find this info anywhere, does anybody know what the fuel consumption ratings will be like for the Canadian X-Trail? Will it be similiar to the Altima since (I think) they share the same engine?
> 
> Thx.


Hi,

For the pass few weeks, my XTrail is about 8.2KM/L for City and 10KM/L for Highway.


----------

